# Anyone used the holga enlarger???



## DIRT (Jul 13, 2005)

Has anybody used the holga enlarger?  if so what did you think?  At $100 it cant be a super great tool but i might get one to use at my home if they arent too bad.  I only have access to an enlarger at school now but want to do some work at home too.  I am looking for something light and portable to set-up in my bathroom for short term work.  Thanks.


----------



## KevinR (Jul 14, 2005)

I haven't used one, but if it looks pretty sturdy, then having a good lens would make it a decent enlarger. I have an Omega C700, and I get good results from this one. You can find these on ebay for less than a $100. I paid with shipping $86 and it came with an easel and Rodenstock lens.


----------

